# Waiting out miscarriage



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm waiting out a missed miscarriage that seems to have occured nearly 3 weeks ago in the 10th week. I hope to have a natural miscarriage and am giving myself until the baby has been deceased about 4 weeks. However, I want to have an autopsy (not sure if that's what they call it) to find out the cause, but am concerned that if I wait too long my baby will have too much tissue damage. Does anyone know is this can be a problem with a miscarriage? My last miscarriage was at 6 weeks not resolved until 12 weeks, but they were able to tell me that it was a partial molar and check the ploidy of the embryo. If waiting to miscarry will mean that I risk getting the info I want, I will decide to induce with Cytotec.

TIA


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm not sure, I just wanted to say that I'm sorry for your loss.









My natural miscarriage (at 9 wks) took a long time (a month), and I never saw the baby, but I know others have, so it depends on the individual.

If you want to be sure to have the chance to have the baby checked out/autopsy, check with the OB or MW, but you're probably better off not going natural just in case.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

sorry for your loss. I took several weeks to natuarally miscarrey and seeing what I did made me wonder how they could possibly "autopsy" and I am a biologist....


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Just wanted to tell you how sorry I am for your losses.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

It's hard, I know. I found out at 11.5 weeks that the baby had passed at 7 weeks. My miscarriage wasn't complete until the equivalent of 12.5-13 weeks.


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I went ahead and did cytotec at home this past week. The baby was about 3 weeks deceased, but the lab told me that they could still do genetic testing. This is my second experience with cytotec and I think it's a great alternative to a D&C for women who don't want to wait forever to miscarry. I waited six weeks with my first and then did cytotec and it was over with in half a day. I was happy at least to have been able to 'deliver' my baby at home and say good by.


----------



## ACH2000 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you all for your stories and posts.
I am waiting to mc- at 9.5 weeks learned that my little bean stopped
growing at at 6.5 weeks. Less than a week following this discovery I am
seeing signs that my uterus is starting to shed- I feel some occasional cramping and saw brownish mucous discharge and a little red blood. I have
seen some posts mentioning various drugs/herbal remedies to speed this process up... can anyone direct me to more information on these possibilities?
My midwife only mentioned d&c which I don't want to do.
Sorry for your losses (and mine) and thanks for sharing.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACH2000* 
I have seen some posts mentioning various drugs/herbal remedies to speed this process up... can anyone direct me to more information on these possibilities?
My midwife only mentioned d&c which I don't want to do.
Sorry for your losses (and mine) and thanks for sharing.

You can ask about Cytotec, which is a drug that you would need a prescription for (lots of ladies on here could tell you about it), or you can try an herbal remedy of the following:

20 drops each of Blue Cohosh and Black Cohosh tinctures with 20 drops of Pennyroyal tincture in water every hour for five hours.

If you do the tinctures, they taste nasty, so have some juice or lifesavers on hand to get the taste out of your mouth.

Either way, you should have someone with you and be prepared with remedies for painful cramping. I used 800 mg ibuprofen and a heating pad.

Acupuncture is also supposed to help.

So sorry for your loss







- we are here for you.


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

ACH2000, I'm sorry for your loss.

For my most recent miscarriage, I was planning on have another home birth, but I also decided to establish a relationship with an obgyn in case something like this happened. After I had my 12 week ultra sound and discovered that things had stopped progressing at 10 weeks, I initially tired to induce my miscarriage with acupuncture and an herbal tincture that my acupuncturist gave me.
15 ml Dong Quai, mixed with 6ml Black Cohosh, 6ml cramp bark, and 3 ml licorice root - I took 20 drops in a small amount of water no more than 1 dose an hour for a max of 5 hours - for three days. (This is exactly what my liscensed acupuncturist instructed me to do, but you should probably find a professional to guide you. There are other tinctures I have seen online, but I would not do them unless I ran it by a professional first). This entire treatment caused braxton hicks type contractions where I could feel my uterus cramping up like a ball. It did not cause menstrual type cramping and I did not see any blood for the 3 days I took it. I then decided to ask my OBGYN's nurse for the cytotec, which she gave to me in the form of a prescription after they review my ultra sound results.
With my first, I tried the herbs w/out acupuncture and saw no results and I was already bleeding with that one. It seems missed miscarriage can really take quite a bit of time to complete. The first one I was going out of town so I needed to do the cytotec because they wanted to make sure I turned in the tissue as I had partial molar. They gave me 800micg cytotec vaginally to take with vicodin and 800mg ibuprofen w/codine. I definitely needed the drugs with that experience. It was very painful, but after I took 2 vicodin and 1 ibru, I was OK with the heating pad and not moving around much. I took that dose at 11am and passed the baby/tissue early in the morning. It was complete and there was nothing much to see baby wise.

My most recent experience I took 600micg cytotec vaginally and it was much less painful. I really didn't take anything for pain until it was over with. I took it at 12pm and the baby passed at 12am. That experience was different as the placenta was quite large, I saw and held the baby, and it took until the 4th day to complete. I thought I completed it the first night, but passed more placenta on days 2 and 4. Now the bleeding has subsided and I will monitor my HCG levels to make sure they are at zero. I didn't want a follow up ultra sound, but that's what many doctors suggest.

The first cytotec experience I followed up with a lot of acupuncture, to clear the heat effects and to regulate my cycle. This second miscarriage I am just focusing on eating healthy cooling foods and continuing with Floridex and supplements.

If you want to move your miscarriage along quickly I would suggest cytotec. I think there is a 25% chance that it won't work, but I think if it doesn't work the first time you can try it a second time. If you don't mind waiting, acupuncture with herbs can be helpful - especially because your loss was before 8 weeks and you are already bleeding.


----------



## ACH2000 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your experiences and for the info on remedies.
I am nursing so I will look into whether or not the herbal remedies
are conducive with that and also what pain meds I can take.
Is difficult not knowing what to expect and planning my life.
I have a (much needed) beach vacation next week and I really don't
want to stay home to mc. I have an accupuncture appointment tomorrow... maybe that will give me some clarity.
Thanks again.


----------



## brennag (Aug 3, 2006)

I went to my OB @ 7.5wks & he was unsure if it was OK & I went a week later (mid Dec) & the U/S showed no growth or HB. I had a D & C back in sept & wanted to try & go natural this time. I had a little bleeding & a little spotting &, but now nothing for a while. I haven't had any cramping & I feel fine. It's been almost 2mos since I found out the PG wasn't good. I would prefer to go natural, but I'm wondering if I'm wasting my time waiting & will have to do the D & C anyways. There are several reason why I would prefer to avoid the D&C, 1st-I just had one, second there is always risk (although I think it's very low & my OB is great) & third the expence. I would like to get PG again soon & since I'm 40 I don't have the luxury of time on my side, but I don't think a couple of months will make a big difference in the big picture. My Ob said there is no danger in waiting, but I just will not be able to get PG untill it happens. I did try a little blue cohosh, but I'm nursing & have to be carefull what I take. I though about trying accupuncture, but it's not cheap & then if I have the D&C on top of that it will cost too much. My doc said the pill probably will not work & I would end up the D&C anyways. What to do? I just don't know. I'm sorry to hear about your M/C & good luck to you.


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss, brennag. I don't know why he told you the pill probably wouldn not work. I think it has a 75% chance of working and it only cost about $6 for the dose. Also, it works best for pregnancies that don't make it past eight weeks. If it doesn't work you can continue to wait it out. Even if the miscarriage is not complete you don't have to get a D&C right away. You can wait until your next cycle, take herbs, or another dose of cytotec. I hope things get moving along quickly for you and wish you success in the near future.


----------

